# What do you wear on your hands?



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I found some ice armor x mittens on sale last year and its what I wear out to my fishing spots. After that I'm inside the shanty so I don't wear any thing on my hands.


----------



## mmac1318 (Feb 5, 2007)

Same as Ryguy 1/2 finger wool gloves with mittens or 1/2 finger fleece with neoprene palm side made buy glacier/ kenai I really like them I can take fish off,tie knots and so on with out taking them off.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Nothin usually got it about 75degrees in the shanty wearin jeans and a hoodie


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

If it weren't for the ring finger on my right hand, any kind of gloves would be fine. That sucker freezes up like a popsicle, and no kind of covering does any good. The hand warmer works, sorta.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Woolies..half finger gloves with the pull over mitt tips.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

I usually wear leather gloves if spudding a hole, any gloves if cutting with an auger. Usually no gloves when jigging or active fishing. Tip-up fishing, again usually no gloves, maybe my hands in the pockets if really cold. Just not much of a glove man. If it is cold enough I need gloves, I will usually opt for big wool mittens, as my hands slip in and out easily when wet and cold.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

I just picked up a pair of Chilly Gloves at Gander for $6.99. They are fleece lined and the palms/fingers a dipped in plastic, perfect for gripping a fish. Also they are quick to come off and quick to put on, plus I can ever bait my teardrops with spikes with them on. Pretty good fitting. I would suggest you go down one size than you normally where.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

another vote for to and from fishing spots only. While actually fishing to me they're mostly just annoying. Although once in a while on the subzero days outside the shanty hole hopping with whipping wind I'm forced to make an exception...


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I wear the big mittens, leather on the outside and wool on the inside when auger holes or moving.

nothing on the hands when fishing


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

You guys are lucky. I walk outside and my fingers freeze off. I've yet to find a glove to keep my hands warm, and I've tried just about everything. Fishing in a shanty is the only way to keep my hands warm.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Fishing ON the shanty is usually a little cold, try inside the next time


----------



## reeltherapy (Dec 2, 2008)

Under-armour cold gear liners and/or Rubber Mitts while drilling or outside


----------



## silkystud21 (Jul 13, 2003)

icefishermanmark said:


> You guys are lucky. I walk outside and my fingers freeze off. I've yet to find a glove to keep my hands warm, and I've tried just about everything. Fishing in a shanty is the only way to keep my hands warm.


I have the same problem. And sometimes fishing in a shanty with a heater doesnt even keep them warm.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

i wear em out but after that i dont use em ushally its 80 degrees in my shanty... i have to undress rather then dress...


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

Insulated fingerless gloves.


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

For the most part, I don't wear gloves. I keep a pair handy, but only wear them for a few minutes at a time.


----------



## Pikealunge (Dec 16, 2002)

Like most of you here I just wear gloves to and fromand while drilling hole. While fishing I just unzip the side pant leg zipper by my hip and stick my hands in and my body heat from legs is enough to keep me warm


----------



## bgoodenow (Jan 21, 2003)

For me there's nothing better than good 'ol fashioned choppers mittens. I bought some of the ice armour mittens last winter, but I still like the leather choppers better. Like many who've posted though, I have them off most of the time while fishing. Keeping a towel handy to dry off your hands after removing fish helps a lot.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I don't wear gloves while fishing and do not fish in a shanty the majority of the time. What I will do is sit on my gloves while fishing... If the hands ever get cold, slipping on the pre-warmed gloves heats them up real quick...
Also, the best thing to keep your hands (and feet) warm while fishing outside a shanty is a good hood! The majority of body heat loss is from our heads! 
<----<<<


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

_Wear various water resistant type gloves and use a small Coleman heater to keep hands and gloves dry. Having a towel handy also helps and that can be dried by use of the heater. Just do not lay items on the heater unless you want a nice toasty fire._


----------

